

Conkeror - dredmorbius
http://conkeror.org/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8452310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8452310)

~~~
dredmorbius
Ah, didn't see that.

------
kbenson
That's not a confusing name at all...

Konqueror - KDE web browser / file manager that was forked to start webkit

Conkeror - Javascript based browser with Mozilla XUL wrappings.

Sheesh. Way to cause problems for your project for no reason.

~~~
mixedmath
There's an opening for Quonceror to complete the cycle. Then Quonkeror,
Konceror, and Conqueror to complete the permutation group.

Immediately after writing down the 6 permutations, I tried to decide which
were the most memorable. I decided on Conqueror (because spelling things right
should be done more often) and Konqueror (kbecause keverything kin KDE khas
kextra kays kat kthe kstart).

------
CJefferson
This is a petty thing to discuss, but there aren't that many browsers in the
world, why give your new one a name that sounds identical to an existing
browser? (Their FAQ even says the name should be read out as "conkeror with a
c")

~~~
maxerickson
I read it as Conk-Error and it stuck.

------
Wilduck
I used Conkeror for a couple years as my main browser and really enjoyed the
experience. Combined with a tiling window manager (Awesome WM in my case) it
made for a really fun computing environment. I felt really cool being able to
navigate through the web without touching my mouse.

Like all interfaces, it was better at some things and worse at others, when
compared to a more traditional browser. Ultimately, I don't think I was more
or less productive with it. Sometimes I do wish I was still using it
regularly, especially after I've spent a few hours in emacs.

~~~
smazga
I use it with i3, and on a mac (shameless plug:
[https://github.com/smazga/conkeror_mac_bundler](https://github.com/smazga/conkeror_mac_bundler)).
You really do feel a little bit like a wizard when you can switch from your
text editor, browse the internet, and then jump back without touching the
mouse.

Unfortunately, many places on the web seem to be trending toward mouse (or
touch)-centric design, which makes it harder to navigate from a keyboard.

Still, I really like it.

------
sergiotapia
I thought this was a fork for the Konqueror web browser. Yikes - what a
terrible name.

------
nahimn
A screenshot would do wonders for the conversion rate on that homepage.

~~~
JasonFruit
It pretty much looks like a browser. It's not the looks, but the works that
make it interesting; you don't look at it and say, "That looks like it would
intelligently employ keybindings similar to Emacs! Look at that
extensibility!"

~~~
c3RlcGhlbnI_
Any screenshot of the browser conveys very clearly that "That looks like it
would intelligently employ keybindings similar to Emacs!". See the screenshot
on wikipedia
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Conkeror_web_browser.png](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Conkeror_web_browser.png)

The lack of buttons and address bar tells you exactly what kind of browser it
is and that you should expect it to share many features with things like uzbl
and vimperator.

In addition a screenshot like
[http://www.linuxjournal.com/files/linuxjournal.com/linuxjour...](http://www.linuxjournal.com/files/linuxjournal.com/linuxjournal/articles/103/10387/10387f2.jpg)
shows you a lot about the navigation tools they have provided.

A browser is a visual tool and many of its distinguishing features are thus
much more difficult to explain with words.

~~~
agumonkey
Same for text editors

[http://www.jesshamrick.com/images/emacs/emacs-
welcome.png](http://www.jesshamrick.com/images/emacs/emacs-welcome.png)

------
dredmorbius
Given the discussion of the Vivaldi browser,[1] I thought I'd put forward
another that I'm aware of with a distinctly power-user interface, inspired by
emacs.

I'm not all that much a fan -- my preferred editor's vi, I struggle with emacs
commands, tend to use Chromium, have Iceweasel with Vimperator (both are the
Debian versions of Chrome and Firefox respectively). And tend to fall back
first on w3m as a console-mode browser with mutt-like keybindings as an
alternate.

And yes, I've got the same gripe about the name -- I _also_ occasionally use
the KDE Konqueror browser.

But for emacs + javascript extensibility, based on a Webkit render engine,
conqueror does strike me as quite the poweruser / hacker's potential delight.

I didn't see the earlier discussion dang referenced, it's from about 5 months
ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8452310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8452310)

________________________________

Notes:

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9157075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9157075)

------
Hello71
For all intents and purposes, this project is dead. XULRunner is effectively
unsupported upstream [0], and there is no traffic on the mailing list, p <
0.05. [1]

[0]
[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/mozilla.dev.platform/o99wQ...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/mozilla.dev.platform/o99wQZBjIJw/discussion)

[1]
[http://news.gmane.org/gmane.comp.mozilla.conkeror](http://news.gmane.org/gmane.comp.mozilla.conkeror)

------
kens
Is there any reason in particular this browser from a few years ago is on the
front page? Given the number of upvotes, I assume there's some context behind
this.

~~~
jccalhoun
My guess is because Vivaldi was mentioned a few days ago

------
rhapsodyv
[off topic - My experience with XUL] Time ago I had to work in a project to
give maintenance to AtMail... And it had an interface made in XUL. It was one
of worst experience I had in software. The error, of course is that XUL was
made to build browser components, not website user interface specific to
firefox. Just remembered it now...

------
auganov
I used it for a few months as my main browser, but gave up. Would be so so
much better as a Firefox or Chromium fork. Sometimes you want the traditional
mouse stuff and it's just not there. Looking forward to breech.cc (not on my
OS yet).

------
elementai
Just found it today, and it's great, but written in javascript, which kills
everything that I like in Emacs (I mean Lisp).

------
dmm
I really like the emacs inspired interface. I would use conkeror for
everything if it worked with noscript.

------
agumonkey
cached version of recent changes page :
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KZLv-
gy...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KZLv-
gyy6boJ:conkeror.org/RecentChanges&hl=en&gl=fr&strip=1)

------
blawa
Why wouldn't I use Vimperator and be done with it?

~~~
ent
If your main text editor is vim, that's probably what you should do. It's hard
or impossible to get a good feel from vimperator.

